
Echolocation in humans found to be more sensitive than thought - tech_timc
https://phys.org/news/2018-02-echolocation-humans-sensitive-thought.html
======
JoeAltmaier
Its clear that we can all detect the presence of solid objects by sound - just
hold your palm a few inches from either ear, and you can 'hear' it clearly.

The new thing here is, folks make a 'click' (like a bat) and listen for the
echoes.

~~~
planteen
If you shut your eyes and move your hand in front of them, you think you can
see the outline of your hand. I used to be a cave trip leader. We'd take
people deep in a cave, turn all lights off, and ask them to put their hand in
front of their face. They swear they can still see the outline of it. I would
then instruct them to put their hand in front of the person next to them. They
can't see it. Seeing your own hand is psychological, not physical.

I wonder if this palm-to-ear trick is the same way in an anechoic chamber with
another person.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
The palm-to-ear trick works and can be easily shown - have someone else stand
behind you and put a hand to your left or right ear. You can always tell which
one.

